# Smoked Cheese With Video



## disco (Apr 28, 2018)

I was getting low on smoked cheese and it is finally getting warm here in the Canadian Rockies so I thought I better make some smoked cheese before it got too warm.

I had a large block of pepper jack and another of sharp cheddar. I cut each into quarters. I put them in my unlit Weber Grill with my A-Maze-N pellet smoker for 3 hours. It was still pretty cool here so I didn't have to put any ice in the chamber.







I let the smoke roll for a little over 3 hours. I brought the cheese in and sealed them into bags with my vacuum sealer. I will let them sit for about four weeks before I open the first package.

I did use the opportunity to do a tutorial on making cheese you can watch if you suffer from insomnia.



Thanks for looking!

Disco


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 28, 2018)

Good stuff-Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2018)

Another Great one, Disco!!:)
Awesome Video, and Great Tutorials on Smoking Cheese & lighting the AMNPS.

I can't believe you actually "Cut The Cheese" :eek:on camera, but it was still an Awesome Video!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 28, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> Good stuff-Thanks


Thank you!


----------



## disco (Apr 28, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Another Great one, Disco!!:)
> Awesome Video, and Great Tutorials on Smoking Cheese & lighting the AMNPS.
> 
> I can't believe you actually "Cut The Cheese" :eek:on camera, but it was still an Awesome Video!
> ...


Sigh. I actually cut the cheese several times! Typical of us rude Canadians! Thanks for the kind words, Bear!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 28, 2018)

Disco, 
You make the process seem a lot more fun than actually is.

Awesome batch and turorial. No wonder your blog is hot.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 28, 2018)

Really enjoyed your video/tutorial Disco. You have a calming reassuring voice sort-of like Grampa Walton(Will Greer).

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2018)

Great looking cheese & great video too!
Al


----------



## disco (Apr 28, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Disco,
> You make the process seem a lot more fun than actually is.
> 
> Awesome batch and turorial. No wonder your blog is hot.


Har! Hot? You are way too kind!


----------



## disco (Apr 28, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Really enjoyed your video/tutorial Disco. You have a calming reassuring voice sort-of like Grampa Walton(Will Greer).
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks so much for the point, Chris-Boy!


----------



## disco (Apr 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking cheese & great video too!
> Al


Thanks, Al!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 28, 2018)

disco said:


> Har! Hot? You are way too kind!


Disco
I am surprised SWMBO allows you to run the blog.

Seeing the comments from what seemed to be your female fans....you are the jock.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2018)

disco said:


> Thanks so much for the point, Chris-Boy!




LOL---Grqndpa Disco & Chris-Boy!
You guys are cracking me Up!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 28, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Disco
> I am surprised SWMBO allows you to run the blog.
> 
> Seeing the comments from what seemed to be your female fans....you are the jock.


Maybe the jock cup? Actually she has always said she didn't worry about that. Anything I talked another woman into she deserved.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 28, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> LOL---Grqndpa Disco & Chris-Boy!
> You guys are cracking me Up!!
> 
> Bear



Thanks John boy....

Chris-boy.


----------



## idahopz (Apr 28, 2018)

Nicely done, Disco!


----------



## disco (Apr 28, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Nicely done, Disco!


Thanks! I need more practice at my camera time!


----------



## Humo18 (Sep 6, 2018)

This is an old post and maybe no one is following anymore but I'll try my question:
I tried smoking cheese a while back on a Weber gas grill on a cold day and since there was no wind blowing at the time I had a hard time keeping the amaze'n lit.  Any ideas on how to get some air flowing through a smoker?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 6, 2018)

A tube will work better where there is less airflow. However if you prop you lid up just a tiny bit it should do the trick.

Chris


----------



## Humo18 (Sep 6, 2018)

I have the 5X7 amaze'n but in some of the videos I've seen the tube does seem to produce more smoke.  The pellet smoker I'm getting does not have an option to just run the fan by itself.  I might try the tube or some kind of rigged fan.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2018)

How did I miss this the first time around a great job and video. thanks

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> This is an old post and maybe no one is following anymore but I'll try my question:
> I tried smoking cheese a while back on a Weber gas grill on a cold day and since there was no wind blowing at the time I had a hard time keeping the amaze'n lit.  Any ideas on how to get some air flowing through a smoker?




Usually a Gas grill has enough air leakage to not be a problem with the AMNPS.
Are you sure you're getting it lit properly to begin with.
You need a good red cherry deep in the starting row, which can take as long as 20 minutes to establish, by blowing directly on the hot coals every time the flame goes out.

Bear


----------



## disco (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm with Bear on this one. I have never had a problem with the AMNPS on my barbecue. However, I have also successfully used the tube. Just keep in mind that the tube generates more smoke and I would shorten the smoking times.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

Jeeze I can't believe I missed this one... I love watching Disco's youtube shows!


----------



## Humo18 (Sep 8, 2018)

I don't have the Webber gas grill anymore, somehow it was tight enough that unless it was quite windy outside the AMNPS would not stay lit.  I used  a torch and blow on it for about 15 minutes to keep the flame going.  I'm getting a Windwood SG smoker and since it has a chimney, air flow might be better.  But a tube might be the way to go.  Can't wait till it gets nice and cool around here,  had a rough Summer.


----------

